

Secrets about numbers - t3rcio
http://www.numbergossip.com

======
grogers
I wonder what percentage of queries is 42?

------
Groxx
Awww, "I'm sure 1234567890 is a fine number, but I do not yet know any
interesting gossip about numbers bigger than 9999." And I agree with zoba, "i"
would've been a good one to include.

Given that the number properties are based off things that can be calculated
from the number, why is there such a small limit? I mean, preventing 500-digit
numbers makes sense for sheer computational difficulty, but only 4 digits?

------
giu
Nice one. I entered 3.14, but the results page didn't mention anything about
PI. Looks like it just rounds the entered number. Pity! :) But it's still
cool!

~~~
dmn001
Interesting page, the rest of the site is good reading too.

I tend to use Wolfram Alpha quite a lot for this: e.g.
<http://www.wolframalpha.com/input/?i=3.14>

~~~
giu
Definitely, me too. I just thought it would be a good first test to just enter
the first digits of PI. :)

~~~
jbee
I thought the obvious first number to try was 69..

------
micampe
I'm sure 0 is a fine number, but I only like to talk about positive things.

------
zeynel1
Very nice page. More on her page <http://www.tanyakhovanova.com/>

~~~
MaysonL
And her son got his MIT CS PHD last year - with Sussman as his advisor.

PDF of the thesis: [http://dspace.mit.edu/bitstream/handle/1721.1/49525/MIT-
CSAI...](http://dspace.mit.edu/bitstream/handle/1721.1/49525/MIT-CSAIL-
TR-2009-053.pdf?sequence=1)

